

How a SaaS tax could hurt our customers - philipalexander
http://blog.tsheets.com/2013/news/of-tech-and-taxes-how-a-saas-tax-could-hurt-our-customers.html

======
newbyco
Next thing you know we'll be getting taxed on services (and be expected to
collect tax from customers for services).

------
kylerpalmer
Another example of clueless legislation that doesn't even do what it's
supposed to. Smells like SOPA to me.

~~~
philipalexander
Luckily most states understand that software as a service is just that.....a
service.

